# Detailng Plan, any thoughts people?????



## mark200111 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi People this is my first post on here, i regularly use the tt-forum and this is where i heard about this. I have planned my first detailing attempt, but before i do it i welcome thoughts from all and any other suggestions.

here it is so far

Car Detailing Plan

1.	Rinse with Karcher Pressure Washer, then cover the whole car in detergent through Karcher Mix Lance. Leave this for 5 Minutes (making sure it doesn’t dry thou)

Or

Cover car in Snow Foam using Auto Brite Foam Lance, leave to do its work while wheels are treated in step 2

2.	Rinse wheels with Karcher Pressure Washer to remove the maximum a mount of dirt, brake dust and any other deposits. Spray wheels with Auto Glym Clean Wheels covering all visible area and inner wheel area and use Auto Glym Hi-Tech Wheel Brush on front of Alloys and Toilet Brush or Bath Brush on the inner parts of wheels. (tip: spray toilet brush head with Auto Glym Clean Wheels) Rinse thoroughly and repeat on stubborn areas if needed.

3.	Shampoo Wash using Auto Glym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner using 2 bucket method and Meguiars Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt. I use my Auto Glym Rubber Blade to remove excess water from all panels and glass, and dry thoroughly using my Auto Glym Aqua Dry Leather by laying the full cloth out stretched over the panels so all surface area is covered at one time. Ringing out the Leather after every two panels. Any remaining water I remove using the dabbing method. (tip: always take car for spin around the block and open all doors, Bonnet and Boot and slam closed a couple of times to dislodge any standing water, any water showing after dab with leather)

4.	Clay Bar Treatment using Meguiars Clay Bars, and Meguiars Quick Detailer as the the Clay Lubricant. I will use Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre 100% Cotton Terry Towel.

5.	Polish with Auto Glym Super Resin Polish using Auto Glym Perfect Polishing Cloth to apply and remove. I follow this with Meguiars Showcar Shine Ultimate Wipe to capture any dust or or particles that I missed, also helps add extra shine. If the car requires it I will treat any stubborn spots or tar or other deposits with Auto Glym Intensive Tar Remover before using polish.

6.	Wax car with Meguiars Cleaner Wax applying it with a Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pad, I will cover whole vechicle with a thin even coat of wax and leave to dry while I enjoy well earned Budweiser, then return to remove all with Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre Cloth.


Please any suggestions welcome.

Mark


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome. I have changed your plan as to what I would do. I've also listed some products that are worth a look.

Begin with the wheels,
Spray wheels with Autoglym Clean Wheels or Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (good to go with an acid free wheel cleaner) use Autoglym Wheel Brush on front of alloys and toilet brush, bath brush, EZ Detail brush or Vikan extra long wheel brush on the inner part of the wheels. Rinse wheels with Karcher.

Cover car, wheels and wheel arches in Snow Foam using Autobrite Foam Lance, leave for a few minutes.

Rinse car with Karcher to remove dirt/foam.

Shampoo wash with Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner using 2 bucket method and Meguiars Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt.

Rinse the car with Karcher. No need to dry the car because you are going to clay.

Remove any tar from the bodywork with Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover. Clay using Meguiars Clay Bar and Meguiars Quick Detailer as lubricant.

Re wash the car with shampoo. Rinse with Karcher and dry with a dring towel and some quick detailer, Megs Last Touch is very good and can be used as clay lubricant also.

Polish with Autoglym Super Resin Polish apply using a Meguiars Foam Applicator or Ultimate German Applicator. Remove polish with a microfibre.

Wax car with Meguiars Cleaner Wax applying it with a Meguiars Foam Applicator Pad. I would wax with Collinite, Dodo Juice, Poorboys loads of other good waxes to choose when as well. If you are happy with Cleaner Wax then use that. Remove with a microfibre.

Then stand back to admire the results and enjoy a Budweiser :thumb:

I hope that helps you. Of course the products I've listed you don't have to buy, it gives you an idea of what is quite popular on here. Personally I wouldn't dry with a leather, take car for spin around the block, slam close any doors, bonnet or boot. Edit: I forgot to add, or use a water blade as Silva1 suggests.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Please no water blade !!

Other than that sounds good
Though I do all the wheels before I sart on the bodywork as wheels can take up some amount of time


----------



## mark200111 (Sep 5, 2008)

*final draft of detailing plan????*

Hi there people, okay after seeking advice from members on here involved in detailing whether as a job or hobby, and the members on detailing world who again are involved in the art of detailing, here is the final draft of intended action.

Car Detailing Plan

1. Rinse wheels with Karcher Pressure Washer to remove the maximum a mount of dirt, brake dust and any other deposits. Spray wheels with Auto Glym Clean Wheels covering all visible area and inner wheel area and use Auto Glym Hi-Tech Wheel Brush on front of Alloys and Toilet Brush or Bath Brush on the inner parts of wheels. (tip: spray toilet brush head with Auto Glym Clean Wheels) Rinse thoroughly and repeat on stubborn areas if needed.

2. Rinse with Karcher Pressure Washer, then cover the whole car in detergent through Karcher Mix Lance. Leave this for 5 Minutes (making sure it doesn't dry thou)

Or

Cover car in Snow Foam using Auto Brite Foam Lance, leave to do its work while wheels are treated in step 2

3. Shampoo Wash using Auto Glym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner using 2 bucket method and Meguiars Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt. Make sure to do all boot shuts and doors.

4. If the car requires it I will treat any stubborn spots or tar or other deposits with Auto Glym Intensive Tar Remover before using polish. This will include the Alloys if necessary.

5. Clay Bar Treatment using Meguiars Clay Bars, and Meguiars Quick Detailer as the the Clay Lubricant. I will also Clay the Alloys and Windows in the following order, high parts of car, bottom parts of car, windows, then wheels.

6. Shampoo Wash using Auto Glym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner using 2 bucket method and Meguiars Super Thick Microfibre Wash Mitt.

7. Dry thoroughly using my Auto Glym Aqua Dry Leather by laying the full cloth out stretched over the panels so all surface area is covered at one time. Ringing out the Leather after every two panels. Any remaining water I remove using the dabbing method. (tip: always take car for spin around the block and open all doors, Bonnet and Boot and slam closed a couple of times to dislodge any standing water, any water showing after dab with leather)

8. Polish with Auto Glym Super Resin Polish using Meguiars Applicator Pad to apply and remove with Auto Glym Perfect polishing cloth. I will also Polish the Wheels. I follow this with Meguiars Showcar Shine Ultimate Wipe to capture any dust or or particles that I missed, also helps add extra shine.

9. Then treat the car to a coat of Auto Glym extra gloss protection including the wheels.

10. Wax car with Meguiars Cleaner Wax or Auto Glym High Definition Wax applying it with a Meguiars Soft Foam Applicator Pad, I will cover whole vechicle with a thin even coat of wax including wheels, and leave to dry while I enjoy well earned Budweiser, then return to remove all with Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre Cloth.

Obviously as time passes and the more i do it the more i will be inclined to change this plan but this is the basis.

Any Thoughts?????????????????

Mark

Mark
07 Mk2 TT Coupe
2.0 TFSI
Mauritious Blue Metallic
17" OEM Alloys
Short Shift
Ipod Connector
Powerbulbs Upgrade


----------



## neilae86 (Apr 18, 2008)

i would switch the cleaner wax for something else, because it will remove a lot of the filling qualities produced by the SRP. Why not switch it for some AG EGP or the new HD wax.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds good. Just one thing,



mark200111 said:


> 7. Dry thoroughly using my Auto Glym Aqua Dry Leather by laying the full cloth out stretched over the panels so all surface area is covered at one time. Ringing out the Leather after every two panels. Any remaining water I remove using the dabbing method. (tip: always take car for spin around the block and open all doors, Bonnet and Boot and slam closed a couple of times to dislodge any standing water, any water showing after dab with leather)


I really don't see the need to drive the car when it's been washed. Just leave the car where it is and open the doors, bonnet and boot, take your time in drying it no need to slam close anything IMHO. A drying towel would be better than a leather.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

Toliet brush sounds very harsh IMO


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there 

You will no doubt collect items as your time detailing continues and the routine may slightly change dont be afraid to try new stuff to see what works for you and your car, ive known some who wax there cars monthly but seal wheels weekly 
everyone has there own opinion on products, ease if use, finish, durability thats why there are so many products out there to try.:thumb:

Good luck and enjoy it


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Aero said:


> Sounds good. Just one thing,
> 
> I really don't see the need to drive the car when it's been washed. Just leave the car where it is and open the doors, bonnet and boot, take your time in drying it no need to slam close anything IMHO. A drying towel would be better than a leather.


I agree. I wouldnt take the car for a drive after its washed. More chance of picking up contaminants (Tar, dust etc). Just take your time drying it (Garden vac if you feel the need). Slamming doors does move some of the standing water, but if you dry it properly, you should not need to do this. :thumb::thumb: My opinion of course.


----------



## mark200111 (Sep 5, 2008)

How often should i be doing this routine, especially the waxing, claying, polishing etc. i wash regularly but not sure how often to do full job?????????????


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

mark200111 said:


> How often should i be doing this routine, especially the waxing, claying, polishing etc. i wash regularly but not sure how often to do full job?????????????


That can depend on the products you use and how good the durability is.
Clay once or twice a year. You can polish and wax as often as once a month if you wish. Or top up with wax once a month although you could leave it longer if you like.


----------



## mark200111 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Detailing done!!! Before and after Pics and review*

Hiya people, well after much research and planning inculding publishing my detail plan on here i did it today.

At 9.00am this morning i got cracking with my detailing plan and at 3.15 this afternoon i was finished, minus the wax as my wax didnt arrive of ebay in time.

I ended up not buying an autobrite lance i bought a karcher foam gun and just used my auto glym power washer detergent and it worked really well, i have included a pic of this to, i was quite impressed with the foam.

I had some serious scratches on each side near and inside the door handle areas and they nearly gone after a good clay and polish.

First time i used the two bucket method today to and i was very impressed, havent purchased grit guards yet but i will be now after seeing what was in my rinse bucket, it helped the bucket being red to see exactly what was reminaing in the bottom, grit guards on order after that.

Well im knackered and now off out to reward myself with a lovely fillet steak and a few beers, never realised detailing was such hard work.

The only question i have is i could not get the inside of my wheels clean without removing them and i didnt want to do that, any thoughts, the discs were just in the way and my brush wouldnt get into the parts i needed to. Any advice?????????????

Before Pics

This picture shows the poor shine the car has currently, its okay but needs work.









Side view of paint shine before.









This pic shows the scratches inside the door handle area. Drivers Side Door









This image shows you some small scratches if you can make them out from the picture quality. Passenger Side Door.









Once again this image shows the scratches on the drivers side door, how the woman who had the car before me did them god only knows. Driver Side Door









During

This pic shows the foam created through using Karcher Foam Gun, with Karcher pressure washer and Auto Glym pressure washer detergent, not bad i think, it cleaned really well actually.









After

Done side view









Done passenger side









Rear and passenger side view









Front view









Drivers side handle area, no scratches but some wax to be removed still.









Drivers Side view, much better shine









Handle area no scratches but do need to remove some wax still, dont worry not quite done yet.









My Collection









Well hoped you liked the post and pics, please give me ur opinions views, first time so got lot to learn yet.

Mark


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

nice job chap

as you go on I'm sure you'll move onto different products and see the difference to what your using now.

I always find Autoglym products very hard to work with and not very durable.

I like the toilet brush idea, sick and tired of wheel brushes breaking on me.

And as someone else said, lose the water blade and the leather


----------



## mark200111 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hiya mate, thanks for comments mate, i ended up ditching the water blade anyway, found it wasnt doing anything so could be on ebay soon. As for the auto glym products i think i am in agreement, im tempted to buy some meguiars polish, as i have bought some coillinite #915 wax but it aint arrived yet. As for polish i dont know where to start, im gonna do some research on here.

I really enjoy the detailing but it is very time consuming, can you wax without polishing, i know claying is only a couple of times a year, but dont want to have to spend 8 hours every couple of weeks, the mrs will go nuts.

Mark


----------



## ausswift (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Mark,
Thanks for posting your detailed plan. I will be using your plan as the basis for my car wash.
Just one question i plan on doing some small swirl mark removal using MEGS scratch X so at what stage should i do that? Will i do it after washing the car or after polish and wax?
Sorry if this is a stupid question but im only a newbie.
Thanks
Michael


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Car looks good mark200111 



ausswift said:


> Hi Mark,
> Thanks for posting your detailed plan. I will be using your plan as the basis for my car wash.
> Just one question i plan on doing some small swirl mark removal using MEGS scratch X so at what stage should i do that? Will i do it after washing the car or after polish and wax?
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but im only a newbie.
> ...


Use Scratch X after washing. You could Scratch X all of the car and that be your polishing stage done and jump straight to wax.


----------



## ausswift (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Aero for that bitt of info.
Michael


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

talk about OCD,,,, even the shed is super tidy! :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Mate...for getting to the back of your alloy without having to take them off, get the E-Z detail brush, see alot of people on here use them and cleanyourcar.com now sell them. Also, I see u got a lot of Autoglym stuff already, try their Super Resin Polish if u were looking for a polish :speechles

Good job tho by the way


----------



## mynamehere (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Mark, great work on the car.

Some q's:

when people talk about using power washers on here,
do you only use it to rinse/spray off at low pressure?

From reading the threads it seems high pressure washing
is frowned upon due to the dangers of scratching and paint damage etc.

Also there is a poor supply of cleaning products in the stores
in my town but the local hardware shop stocks most of the Autoglym
bottles.

Are Autoglym considered pretty decent?

I'm looking to wash and wax over the weekend and I'm wondering
which of their range I should look out for and try to pick up?

cheers


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Mark,
I to like you am new to detailing. Also I have been a big fan of AG products. Some still are good. However, I recently brought the megs clay kit which I see you have, I done a few panels and then used the wax sample included in the kit. About a month on, I'm still seeing great beading and running, which I've not seen on my current car with AG SRP. Whether it's the claying of the car that helped, or the wax, I've seen a great improvement. The other AG product I didn't rate is the bumper care. I now use smart gel, I did use wonder wheels before that, but neither lasted that long. I used up what you've got first. AG bumper care worked well on tyres. Better (IMO) the AG dedicated tyre stuff.

My next move is a proper wax, like dodo supernatural, and paint cleanser.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

natjag said:


> I'm still seeing great beading and running, which I've not seen on my current car with AG SRP. Whether it's the claying of the car that helped, or the wax, I've seen a great improvement.


did you apply an LSP after the SRP?

if not then thats why you have no beading on your current car :thumb:


----------

